# The (delayed) New Arrival



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Well here's the watch that Business Post took so long in delivering. Well worth the wait but the wait was so unneccesary.

This is an Asian only Alba 200m - also available with a textured dial in both white & black. However I've got too many black dialled divers, and I don't seem to like white watches much, so going for the blue dial (with added manta rays) was the logical conclusion. This dial is just a fantastic shade of blue which fades as it gets to the centre of the dial (imagine a diver looking up towards the surface of the sea with the manta rays sihouetted against the sun shining through the water ...... well I think it looks like this anyway














).

The case style takes elements from the Seiko Samurai - the knurled crown & bezel - and combines it with elements from the Seiko Knight series - the lugs are a similar shape (despite those of the Knight being designed for an integrated bracelet) and the knight also has a metal bezel insert. Seiko apparently own Alba so the movement is the good ol' Seiko 7S26 automatic, it's water resistant to 200m, build quality is excellent (easily up there with Seiko), lume seems to be good and it's different /rare enough that I don't think I'll see many other people wearing one. The watch came on an excellent rubber strap - very very comfortable (much nicer than the usual Seiko offerings), unfortunately it's just a bit too long for me so I've fitted a nylon rhino which looks good & is comfortable. The screw on back has a simplified Seiko wave logo, lug width is 22mm, diameter is 47mm to the tips of the crown guards (45mm without) and the thickness is 13mm so it's not a small watch but it's not ginormous either. I have scrwny skinny wrists and can wear it comfortably.

I'm chuffed with it - shame it took so damned long to come the last 10 miles.

Ta for reading & enjoy the pictures


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Another one


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Finally a close up of the dial (can somebody now please buy my stainless beadblasted Samurai!!)


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

That's ace Paulus. The markers give the impression that you are about to be ingested by a shark







.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very cool Paul









Shame about all the hassle but at least you`ve got a real gem in the end


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Really nice Paul....

Not often we see something very different with dial design..

Like it....


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

raketakat said:


> That's ace Paulus. The markers give the impression that you are about to be ingested by a shark
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics, Paul, lovely watch. raketakat - I'd not noticed that until you posted, but the markers do have a tooth-like appearance. Looking forward to seeing it in the metal at some point in the near future


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

rsykes2000 said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > That's ace Paulus. The markers give the impression that you are about to be ingested by a shark
> ...


Not shrk tooth as much as silouhettes of Manta Rays.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Isthmus said:


> rsykes2000 said:
> 
> 
> > raketakat said:
> ...


I think he meant the circle of hour indices not the dial pattern


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

What's the lume like on these Paul?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Julian, the lume seems to be bright & long lasting to me but maybe not as bright as that on the Seiko Monster (I don't have one but I've seen one & understand that not many watches are as bright as these).

I'm pretty impressed with the Alba really. In my opinion it's the dial that makes the watch a stunner. I think that with the black (or white) dial options it becomes yet another excellent value for money, very well made Japanese 200m divers watch - not that there's anything wrong with having another excellent value for money & very well made Japanese 200m divers watch available on the market (he hastily added







).

Yesterday when I was showing the watch off to absolutely everyone (I must've been like Mutley with a new medal







) they all commented upon how nice it looked - open the box & the dial just leaps out at you. Then, as you look more closely, the quality of the watch as a whole & the detail on the dial (the manta rays, the fading blue etc) become more evident - it's a quality package and I can see it becoming a firm favourite of mine


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

You have done it again Paul, great looking watch.









Alba have some real funky designs and I have been tempted on more than one occasion to get one.

Wear it in good health.

Derek


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi paul

i have an alba,it's a sort of bullhead (but not chrono)with a sub second hand at three o'clock,the case is unusual in that the case is quiet a lot thicker at twelve o'clock than six o'clock-sort of wedge shaped









it's very nice,but no where near as nice as yours









regards, john.


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

johnbaz said:


> hi paul
> 
> i have an alba,it's a sort of bullhead (but not chrono)with a sub second hand at three o'clock,the case is unusual in that the case is quiet a lot thicker at twelve o'clock than six o'clock-sort of wedge shaped
> 
> ...


Can you post a pic of your watch or give us the model number? I'd be ineterested in seeing waht it looks like.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> Can you post a pic of your watch or give us the model number? I'd be ineterested in seeing waht it looks like.


I agree John, it'd be great to see your Alba - sounds to have a very interesting look to it


----------



## Smitty (Aug 31, 2005)

I dig the watch. Especially the blue to black fade on the dial. I didn't realize until the close-up that the pattern was a school of stingrays.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi

i'll try again to post a photo (couldn't figure it last time-thickie







)

i'will go and take a piccie if i can find the camera









john.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

well,here goes nothing,



























well hope it works,the lad showed me (hasn't got time to read pg's instructions







)

so if it don't work-it's his fault









john.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

BUGGER ME!!!!!

them piccies are flippin' huge







,and out of focus









a photographer i am most definately not









john.


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks for the pics. You're right, that is an asymetrical case, not entirely unlike a bullhead case (minus the chrono pushers). I guess yours is more of a UNICORN, than a bullhead.

Nice watch - a bit funky for my taste, but nice watch none the less.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

does anyone know whether alba is a subsidiary of seiko?,i vaguely recall being told or reading somewhere that it was,but am not certain.

regards, john.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi John - cool watch, is it quartz or mechanical? Strange bracelet with a combination of what looks to be solid & folded links. What are the dimensions? It looks to be very chunky at the 12 end of the wedge. I like the subdial at 3, though I'm not sure about the blob over the centre of the hands









I'm pretty sure that Alba are part of Seiko - my Alba certainly has a Seiko movement


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

As I understand it, Alba is indeed a Seiko brand. It is an inexpensive intro brand that focused more on style and inexpensive movements (mainly quartz). Many of their models have been available in the US under Seiko's (Pulsar's) Spoon brand. I beleive in some countries it is know as Alba Spoon.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Not bad that Paul. How you doin?


----------

